# ***



## FreeIndeed (Feb 20, 2008)

***


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

excellent documentry everyone should see it


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

i was just looking at my past posts and i found this one just above the one you're reading, im wondering what the title was and why it was erased. i've heard about some allegations of internet censorship and if the title was what i think it was, it would raise some of my suspisions.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

He went back and censored a bunch of his own threads. You'd have to ask the original poster why he changed it....I certainly didn't do it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just got in from a morning of pushing snow. They said we would get one to three inches last night. I woke up to eight.

As far as where the thread went, I have no idea. All I see now are three asterisk. What was the original title? Post a link to that documentary you were talking about.


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

America Freedom to Facism documentary by Aaron Russo

i looked back i saw that a bunch of his posts had the asterik

funny we were supposed to get 6 or 8 i woke up to two


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks. A couple of weeks ago LT had a good post. I went to the site address he listed, and google had censored it. I guess they believe in freedom of speech, but not freedom to read things they don't think you should know about.


----------



## Grumann (Dec 21, 2008)

Just like Nodak , say something that plainsman doesnt agree on and your freedom of speech is violated by him toss'n ya off.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Grumann said:


> Just like Nodak , say something that plainsman doesnt agree on and your freedom of speech is violated by him toss'n ya off.


Don't make false accusations. I already said he wasn't banned...the guy did it himself. I doubt I'd change your bitterness though. :roll: :bs:


----------

